

Easy Facebook Scripting in Python - dananjaya86
http://blog.carduner.net/2011/09/06/easy-facebook-scripting-in-python/

======
samarudge
From the comments

> i would like to work in PHP command line code

Just, just no. PHP has many uses, but the command line isn't one of them.

Also I don't think pulling in a script over HTTP is such a great idea, I know
it was done for simplicity but why not tell people to download the script
first and save it alongside their main script, then just use an 'import
filename'.

Now what _would_ be useful, and could probably justify pulling in a module
from remote, is if it kept up with Facebook API changes.

------
scottmp10
This, and previous FB APIs, seem to really be lacking. For a Python API, for
instance, you shouldn't be calling generic 'graph' functions and then passing
strings to tell it what to do. If you want to do that, you might as well just
construct the URL yourself.

Python is powerful for hackers because of introspection. You can pull up a
shell and all of the documentation is available with type() and dir() and
iPython's tricks. An API that takes actions as strings fails for Python.

~~~
pcardune
I completely agree. This micro api client is absolutely not for developing
full fledged applications. I've played around with writing some heavier duty
clients for other projects I've worked on that have lots of pythonic goodies
in addition to more advanced things like automatic request batching and
caching, but I'm still not satisfied with them enough to put it out there.

------
revicon
I love this kind of post. Copy 4 lines of code and you're hacking away. Great
job.

------
petsos
The way he imports the module is just crazy. Just download the file and import
it normally.

~~~
pcardune
Every step you add to the process cuts down on the number of people who are
willing to try it out. Obviously once you determine whether it's useful to you
or not, you can do the right thing and just download the file.

~~~
revicon
Completely agree. The easier it is for someone to cut and paste your code to
try it out, the quicker folks will start building on top of it and drive
adoption. Great job.

